# Kenmore Dryer - Model 84052/94052 Please help



## DIY (Nov 20, 2009)

Model 84052/94052

I had a load of clothes going and walked by the laundry room only to smell something burning and the clothes were not going around. The front panel works and everything else appears to be ok but the dryer doesnt spin... Any ideas as to what happened??

Any help would be appreciated. I will attempt to fix it myself as the economy sux!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most dryers have belt from the motor to the drum, probably the belt burnt off.


----------



## DIY (Nov 20, 2009)

FYI.. The belt is in tact...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you rotate the drum by hand?

BG


----------



## DIY (Nov 20, 2009)

After taking the dryer all apart it was the circuit board...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for letting know. 

BG


----------

